# Skunk-1, Gunnr-0.



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Well, it finally happened. Last nite at 10:30 pm.,after having not one of my better days, Gunnr decided to cap it all off by getting into it with a skunk.

30 minutes of repeated baths with a solution of Hydrogen Peroxide, Baking soda, and dish soap, and she was ready to come back in the house. I on the other hand still reeked and had to leave my clothes outside and run into the shower.

Stange as it may seem, the whole event kinda lifted my day up. Odd huh?

Should anyone need to get skunk out, the solution is 1 liter of 2% Hydrogen peroxide, 1/4 cup baking soda and 1 tbsp. of dish soap. Apply to fur when it's still dry for greatest effect, and then repeated washings.It really worked well. I don't know if I'll get her collar back. It still smells bad. This is a corrosive solution, +7ph, so be very careful around the eyes.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sooner or later it seems they all have to tangle with a skunk. All three of mine have and I think Lucy would do it again.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Great story ;D



When Toni, my GSD, decided it would be fun to chase a skunk, I had to buy the whole stock of tomato juice from two corner convenience stores. They raised the price of tomato juice, next time I checked.


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Gunnr said:


> Well, it finally happened. Last nite at 10:30 pm.,after having not one of my better days, Gunnr decided to cap it all off by getting into it with a skunk.
> 
> 30 minutes of repeated baths with a solution of Hydrogen Peroxide, Baking powder, and dish soap, and she was ready to come back in the house. I on the other hand still reeked and had to leave my clothes outside and run into the shower.
> 
> ...


Got the same 'recipe' from a vet tech but instead of baking powder should use baking soda.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Carolina Blue

You are correct. It should be baking soda not powder.
Thank you.

PS. Guess ya' know whom to never ask to bake cakes.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Gunnr, next time take pictures, LOL ;D


----------



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

I can relate! Chai was skunked a few weeks ago. Despite having her soak several times in the same solution that you used, she still smells skunky when it gets wet.

Hope your week got brighter!


----------

